# Berlin concealed weapon



## night (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all and thanks for any help. I can not seem to get a answer 100% yes or no is it legal to carry a concealed weapon while bank fishing at berlin? I can say from what I read at the Army corp. website you are not allowed to carry a concealed weapon . Anyone know and how did you find out thanks again.


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

Whaaaat Y is a fish going to kill you.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/rec/lakes/WebBrochPDF/Berlin2010.pdf
page 2 bottom left.


----------



## Flipp36 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not the fish i'm worried about!! Its all the crazy people out there! Just another example of not being able to defend my family/self. Looks like Berlin is off the list of lakes i will fish at!! Now to find out if all Army corp lakes are the same.. What a shame!!


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I worked at Berlin a number of years ago and a guy was attacked at the causeway and almost beaten to death.

Personally, I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by six.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I carry sometimes, I don't feel 100% safe on that causeway at night. Anyone can pull over and rob you or worse and then drive off probably getting away Scott free in the process. I pack when shore fishing at night there. It might not be legal but like someone else stated I'd rather go to court that to the mortician.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldnt blame anyone if they did, especially at night. I'd like to do some more night fishing, but usually no one I know wants to go at night, and i dont feel comfortable being just me. crazy people out there


----------



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

I would have never though of checking. I guess I figured that if you are outside of a structure and had the permit, it would be fine. I am with you then, no fishing berlin.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that being outdoors like that and all, that you wouldn't be permitted. And as Sam and the other person said, I'll take the 12 over 6!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was just talking about this kinda thing last night...getting my CCW SOON....then I feel I can night fish anywhere..and feel safe

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

I would imagine that if you challenged that decision that it would come under DC v. Heller and you would win the challenge. JMO


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Keys, wallet, Nina, check, check, check, everywhere. Judge me before you carry me.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I carry every time I fish at night, whether its from boat or shore.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would carry anyway! My life is more important than getting slapped on the wrist with a CCW violation!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to figure out if Berlin is state property or federal. If federal your a no go


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't open the attachment, but how is Berlin different than West Branch? At WB, you can hunt, so I wouldn't think that carrying would be an issue. You just can't carry into the office.

Remember that Ohio has an open carry law, so is you don't have a CCW, that may be an option. Please look up the rules yourself, but this was mentioned at my CCW class in Jan of this year. I wouldn't recommend an open carry walking down the street, but fishing at night, I don't think you would get hassled.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Never knew the causway was that dangerous at night. They ever catch this guys attackers? As for me I have the CCW class under my belt but another 10 months before our elected officials feel i can PAY! for a LICENSE so I exercise my RIGHT to keep and bear arms ( still under 21 so I guess I'm a second class citizen). Until then I carry a can of Saber pepper spray (which I know from experiance will highly deter an attacker) and a decent sized serrated folder. Still though I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 any day so I wouldnt worry and just carry if I felt the need.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I personally don't have a CCW,but I do not have any problem carrying!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Flipp36 (Apr 11, 2011)

From what it looks like this is a army corp poilcy... so any lake under there control is a CPZ!?..I have always carried when fishing... and the feds just passed a law making it legal to CC. In national parks so not sure if the army corp.has legal ground... 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

We need to contact our Federal Legislators to fix this.



February 22, 2010
New Federal Law Pertaining To Firearms on National Park/National Wildlife Service Lands Is Not Applicable at USACE Projects and Facilities
All -- a new law regarding firearms on some specific federal properties takes effect next week. This is not new information for us, and we have been reviewing it for quite a while. Counsel has been fully engaged. We offer the following guidance:

1. Section 512 of the Credit Card Act of 2009 (Public Law 111-024) pertains to possession of firearms and allows an individual to possess an assembled or functional firearm in any unit of the National Park Service or National Wildlife Refuge System provided that the individual is not otherwise prohibited by law from possessing the firearm and the possession is in compliance with the law of the State in which the National Park/Refuge is located. This law becomes effective on 22 February 2010 on property under the jurisdiction of the National Park Service or the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

2. Public Law 111-024 does not apply to Corps projects or facilities. The passage of this new law does not affect application of Title 36 regulations (36 C.F.R., Chapter III, Part 327, Rules and Regulations Governing Public Use of COE Water Resources Development Projects). 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a) prohibits the possession of loaded firearms or ammunition on lands and waters administered by the Corps unless one of the exceptions in 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a)(1)-(4) applies. The full text of 36 C.F.R. can be viewed on the NRM Gateway at: http://corpslakes.usace.army.mil/employees/visitassist/pdfs/title36.pdf.

3. 36 C.F.R. § 327.13 remains in full force and effect. It will continue to prohibit loaded concealed weapons on Corps properties regardless of the new law and notwithstanding any contrary provisions of State law. It remains Corps policy that we will not honor State-issued concealed weapon permits on our facilities and that District Commanders do not have discretion under 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a)(4) to create blanket exceptions to this policy. A change of this nature to Corps regulations in 36 C.F.R. Part 327 would require formal rulemaking procedures under the Administrative Procedures Act (5 U.S.C. §§ 551-706).

4. It is incumbent upon us to communicate and reinforce our firearms regulation with our visitors and partners, which may include posting park entrances with No Firearms signs IAW the Corps sign manual (EP 310-1-6a and EP 310-1-6b) and taking other actions deemed necessary by Operations Project Managers as coordinated appropriately with other Corps elements. Information related to this matter will also be posted for public awareness on the NRM Gateway.

5. HQUSACE POCs for this matter are Stephen Austin, Natural Resources Manager, Operations (for Visitor Assistance policy and program administration information), 202-761-4489, [email protected]; and Milt Boyd, Assistant Counsel, Office of Chief Counsel (for regulatory questions on federal lands) at 202-761-8546, [email protected].

Provided for your attention and appropriate action.
Michael G. Ensch, SES


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I just sent a message to, Buckeye Firearms Association, to start a campaign to fix this.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Sculpin67 said:


> how is Berlin different than West Branch? At WB, you can hunt, so I wouldn't think that carrying would be an issue. You just can't carry into the office.


West Branch is a State Park. Berlin is not.

Quote from the Berlin Park Pamphlet, my bold face added:

_"Hunting is permitted at Berlin Lake except in
developed recreation areas and areas posted as
&#8220;no hunting allowed.&#8221; *The Ohio Department of
Natural Resources manages over 6,800 acres
of project lands for public hunting and wildlife
management purposes. *Small game species
are found in abundance. Easy access to hunting
areas is available."

*"Firearms and ammunition*
The US Army Corps of Engineers does not
honor State-issued concealed weapon permits,
prohibits loaded concealed weapons, the
possession of loaded firearms or ammunition* on
lands and waters administered by the US Army
Corps of Engineers per 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a)."*

_

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?alias=www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I carry 24/7 was stopped on W.B by the sherriff (on the water) announced that I was armed, no problem at all, they said thanks for telling them


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

cedar1 said:


> I carry 24/7 was stopped on W.B by the sherriff (on the water) announced that I was armed, no problem at all, they said thanks for telling them


think about it like this, the average 911 emergency response time is 17 minute's.
the average response time of my 9 m.m. is about 1300 feet per second. 

'nuff said?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Sculpin67 said:


> Remember that Ohio has an open carry law, so is you don't have a CCW, that may be an option.


Not an option.


*"Firearms and ammunition
The US Army Corps of Engineers does not
honor State-issued concealed weapon permits,
prohibits loaded concealed weapons, the
possession of loaded firearms or ammunition on
lands and waters administered by the US Army
Corps of Engineers per 36 C.F.R. § 327.13(a)."*


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge, the second amendment already addresses this.

FisinFool is right, we need to raise hell with our legislators.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6" !

Still the best quote, EVER!
I belong to a 2,000 member sportsman club,,, 
Think I'll put your quote on the entrance door, right above this one; 

"FROM MY COLD, DEAD HANDS"

THANKS


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

FISNFOOL said:


> I just sent a message to, Buckeye Firearms Association, to start a campaign to fix this.



Thanks! I've heard only good things about them.


----------



## mtminded (Oct 1, 2010)

Ya I thought that was kinda odd when a buddy told me about this last fall when we got our ccw's. Good job contacting buckeye thats a great organization.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a new law that allows CCW permit holders to carry concealed on the parklands. It's on the DOR website somewhere.

I always try to be legal. That's the whole purpose I had behind getting my CCW. Most of the LEO's are understanding of this, and support the CCW rights; however, you will find the ocassional a'hole officer that is by the books.

I am a law-abiding citizen. BUT... When you take the guns away from the people who the laws "prevent" from having guns... I will gladly obey your sissy gun laws.

Until then, as others have said... I would much rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

I'll end this with a few song lyrics that I live by.... "Old Hank taught me just how to stay alive. You'll never catch me out the house without my 9 or .45."


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

cedar1 said:


> I carry 24/7 was stopped on W.B by the sherriff (on the water) announced that I was armed, no problem at all, they said thanks for telling them


Good on ya bud! I'm strapped 24/7 myself. The ONE TIME you aren't, will be the one time you're victimized.


----------



## Genghis (Mar 23, 2010)

As I understand it Ohio is an open carry state. I don't know the the laws around Berlin on this, but if I could show I have a gun leagaly why carry a ccw.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Read this!

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/5817


----------



## Flipp36 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just remember if you open carry the minute you get in your truck your breaking the law...


Genghis said:


> As I understand it Ohio is an open carry state. I don't know the the laws around Berlin on this, but if I could show I have a gun leagaly why carry a ccw.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

So really, you aren't going to fish at Berlin because you can't bring your gun? Really?

I mean, this is a honest conversation?


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

Good dont fish it you cant bring your gun girlymen,been fishing in the area here for 40+ years,never had a problem,and i have been robbed it dident work out so well for him,i did not have a gun but he did have a knive,pore guy and it was not at the lake, i think he made a change in hes life,anyway you guys are making it seem like robbers are out with guns at the lake you are so full of ****,get a grip,if i see you with a gun on the lake i will call the law on you in a sec.

Fishing=pole
hunting=gun


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Munz said:


> Good dont fish it you cant bring your gun girlymen,been fishing in the area here for 40+ years,never had a problem,and i have been robbed it dident work out so well for him,i did not have a gun but he did have a knive,pore guy and it was not at the lake, i think he made a change in hes life,anyway you guys are making it seem like robbers are out with guns at the lake you are so full of ****,get a grip,if i see you with a gun on the lake i will call the law on you in a sec.
> 
> Fishing=pole
> hunting=gun


Really??? Is it really necessary to have this type of attitude towards people who just want to be safe? Big deal you got robbed at knife point, and were fortunate enough to get away without harm. I say mind your own business, if someone wants to carry and risk a fine and possible arrest that's no ones business but their own. And no one said anything about "Robbers" being out at the lake. The OP simply asked if it were legal to carry at Berlin. There was mention of a man being robbed and beaten at night up there. Not everyone can be the bad ass that you obviously think you are. I guess since I have my concealed carry permit it makes me a "girly man". I *DO* carry while fishing at night on the causeway. But I guess I don't have the right to since I carry a firearm. I'd love say how I really feel here but I value my membership to this sight to much to risk being banned because of ignorance.


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

I just dont see the point to have a gun when u are fishing,this is non point.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

WillyDub said:


> So really, you aren't going to fish at Berlin because you can't bring your gun? Really?
> 
> I mean, this is a honest conversation?


That's his decision, what difference does it make to you or anyone else? I love how something as simple as a question regarding the legality of concealed carry at a public lake gets turned into a bash fest where guys always have to find something to start an argument over. This is why I seriously consider not posting on here half the time, because someone always has to find a way to hijack a thread. Seriously how is this comment conducive to the OP's original question?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Way I see it is. It will be concealed unless I need it. Then its going to be a case of right or wrong. No pull no foul. But id sooner be wrong than dead.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i carry pretty much all of the time, including when i am fishing. why, because the second amendment says i can. I dont need any more explanation. Quite simply, because i can. If you dont understand that you are a poor patriot


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The answer to the OP's question has been answered. Remember the tos here does not condone ANY illegal activity. Carrying a concealed weapon, with a permit is legal, but not everywhere. So if you're going to carry, illegally, it's your choice but it's not wise to post on an open forum that " i dont care about what the law says " i'm packin anyway anywhere i want to. Maybe on another site, but the tos of ogf find that unacceptable. Fellas, let's all keep this site the best on the net and adhere to the rules. Thread closed.


----------

